# [US] H: Sparro, Leopold, Grizzly, & Marcie



## mikkingu6 (Mar 14, 2017)

As stated in title, I have: 
Sparro

 Leopold 

Grizzly

Marcie
I'm looking for a lot of cards, since I am trying to collect all of them.
I don't want to put a long list here, but here is my document where I keep track: Here.
Ones that are not highlighted, are the ones I need ! Please message me if you want to trade, thank you!~


----------



## mikkingu6 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------

